# ZTE modem



## M_GABBANI (Nov 18, 2008)

We was waiting for this forums for long time, Iam not newbie nor experience. anyhow my problem is how can configure ZTE AC 8700 usb modem , Iam using freebsd and PCBSD 7 . i found some article shows that but not successful. and i posted this at PCBSD forum also, for more detail see this 
link:http://forums.pcbsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=10096


----------

